
Ninth Circuit poised to resolve major free speech issue in secret proceeding - throeaweigh
http://pubcit.typepad.com/clpblog/2017/07/ninth-circuit-poised-to-resolve-major-free-speech-issue-in-secret-proceeding.html
======
throeaweigh
The title is the article's

I thought this excerpt was indicative of why the case is interesting beyond
the secretive seal:

> The case arises from a subpoena served by the United States on the employer-
> rating site Glassdoor,

originally demanding identifying information about the owners of more than one
hundred pseudonymous accounts

that had, it appears, been used to post reviews of a particular employer whose
contracting practices were subject to a federal criminal investigation.

In an effort to compromise, the government limited its production demand to
eight specified reviewers.

Glassdoor responded to that offer by proposing that it notify the users of the
subpoena and provide identifying information for such of its users who were
willing to be identified to the prosecutors.

After the government rejected this offer, Glassdoor moved to quash the
subpoena, invoking its users’ First Amendment right to speak anonymously

